# Want to protect your Android phone? Here's how to kill its crapware.



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The pre-installed crapware that fills many Android phones is more than just annoying -- it also frequently opens up big security holes. Here's how to kill the crapware and keep your phone safe and in tip-top shape.
> 
> The crapware problem is much worse than you think. New research by the Department of Computer Science at North Carolina State University found that many popular Android phones are vulnerable because of security holes introduced by pre-installed apps you don't want.


Here


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks, Mike, I have the S2, and that helped quite a bit.....:up:


----------

